# My son's Spitfire.



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

My son has been after me to post his Spifire photo. Here it is:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/17333/cat/500/ppuser/28813

That's my boy!

to(m)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

An output to be proud of, he's done nicely there Tom.

Go easy


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That's great work for a brush. Any more photos?


----------



## nunchuck (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks real nice :dude: His spitfire and those other works in his gallery looks way better than model kits I did (hand painted) when I was a kid. It would be coolif he put beer barrels under the wings. That's what RAF pilots did when they're having a party in their airbase.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

nunchuck said:


> Looks real nice :dude: His spitfire and those other works in his gallery looks way better than model kits I did (hand painted) when I was a kid. It would be coolif he put beer barrels under the wings. That's what RAF pilots did when they're having a party in their airbase.


I'd rather see a beer barrel in my garage.
 

The Spit is the only pic in the gallery that is his. The rest are mine. Those were airbrushed.

to(m)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dad once told me they got chilled beer in the Pacific by filling the ammo bays in a P-47 with beer bottles and flying up to 30,000 feet or so where it was 20 below zero.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Dad once told me they got chilled beer in the Pacific by filling the ammo bays in a P-47 with beer bottles and flying up to 30,000 feet or so where it was 20 below zero.


Thus, the bewildered but thankful Zero pilot learns at last why that feared P-47 didn't blast him from the sky.............
 

to(m)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Then there was the "beer run" from the supply base - they'd strap cases of beer in the bomb bay of a B-25 rigged to the bomb shackles, so they could drop the extra weight if they had to run from a stray Jap fighter. And reeeaaallly, reeeeeeeeaally hope they didn't have to.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice work on the Spit , tell the boy nice job.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive Spitfire! Got the brush work looking real good. Good to see a young modeler's work.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind compliments, guys. My son is about two inches taller now that he has seen your comments. :thumbsup: 

to(m)


----------

